# you do not have sufficient rights to perform this operation



## barb00911 (Oct 7, 2008)

:upset: I have a lexmark x4270 I am trying to hook up my laptop to the desktop so I can print from my laptop with out having all the cords. I try to add printer and it keeps telling me "you do not have sufficient rights to perform this operation" I own both desktop and laptop. Could someone please help me. Thanks for your time.


----------



## mcsue (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the same problem with a new Lexmark printer and a Gateway laptop running Vista. A second Gateway laptop running Vista connects to this printer just fine. I am the administrator on both laptops and there is no additional level of adminstrator. The option of right clicking to run as administrator does not seem to be available on adding a printer. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## pdr (Nov 21, 2008)

Go to Network and Sharing Center and turn on Printer Sharing.


----------

